# Cherokee with Western unmount question



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

I've agreed to buy a western unimount from a friend to put on my 2001 Jeep Cherokee. It has a 9 pin wiring harness on the plow and the Cherokee has H4 lights. So from searching I need a 9 pin truck side harness with H4/9003/hb2 light connectors along with the plow power supply harness. Is there anything I'm missing?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

well you haven't said what you have, so it's tough to say what your missing....

did you get just the plow side from your buddy?


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

Whoops! Yes I'm just getting the plow side from my friend.

So the question is what do I need for the truck side? Thanks


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

you can call your local western dealer or check the western site for parts 

I have a 99 cherokee w/ a western unimount 6.5'

all you should need for electrical off the top of my head is.....

your control inside that cab (stick or handheld)
1 big wiring harness with relays
your 2 big cables to connect to the plow side
1 relay solenoid


----------

